# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل محبة الصحابة واجبة

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

فتوى الشيخ العلامة ابن باز يرحمه الله :-
 السؤال / هل محبة الصحابة واجبة ؟ وما هو الدليل من القرآن والسنة؟
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد:-
من الثابت في جميع الفرق الإسلامية وجوب محبة أهل البيت بنص القرآن الكريمهم أحب إلينا من أبائنا وأمهاتنا وأنفسنا لأنهم هم اللذين كتبوا القرآن الكريم ونقلوه لنا وسنة نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .
فإن حب أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- دينٌ يدانُ به، وقربى يتقرب بها إلى الله -تعالى- إذ هو من أولى معاني الحب في الله وموالاة أهل الإيمان التي أمر الله -عزوجل- بها - لا نشك أنه يختلف مسلم صادق الإيمان يحب الله ورسولَه -صلى الله عليه وسلم-،ويحب عبادَ الله الصالحين، ويعلم كتابَ الله عز وجل وسنةَ رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على لزوم حب أصحاب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي عنهم أجمعين.
ومن ثمَّ قام العلماء ببيان عقيدة أهل الإيمان "عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة" في أصحابالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وذكروا ذلك في كتب العقيدة، وبينوا فضائلهم ومناقبهم،ووجوب محبتهم؛ فهم أعدل العدول وأولى الأولياء وخير الناس بعد أنبياء الله -عز وجل- كما قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (خَيْرُ النَّاسِ قَرْنِي، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ) متفق عليه

 (فتوى الشيخ العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله )

السؤال / ما حكم من يكره صحابة رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم و رضي الله عنهم أجمعين؟
جاء في كتاب الكبائر للإمام الحافظ شمس الدين الذهبي - رحمه الله- :
ثبت في الصحيحين أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- قال : يقول الله تعالى :" منعادى لي وليًا فقد آذنته بالحرب " .
و قال - صلى الله عليه و سلم- :" الله الله في أصحابيلا تتخذوهم غرضًا بعدي ، فمن أحبهم فبحبي أحبهم و من أبغضهم فببغضي أبغضهم ، و منآذاهم فقد آذاني و من آذاني فقد آذى الله ، و من آذى الله فقد أوشك أن يأخذه " أخرجه الترمذي .
و قوله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- : " الله الله" كلمة تحذير و إنذار كما يقول المحذرالنار النار أي : احذروا النار ، و قوله : " لا تتخذوهم غرضًا بعدي" أي لا تتخذوهمغرضًا للسب و الطعن ، كما يقال : اتخذ فلانًا غرضًا لسبه أي هدفًا للسب ، و قوله : " فمن أحبهم فبحبي أحبهم و من أبغضهم فببضغي أبغضهم " ، فهذا من أجل الفضائل والمناقب لأن محبة الصحابة لكونهم صحبوا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- و نصروه وآمنوا به و عزروه و واسوه بالأنفس و الأموال ، فمن أحبهم فإنما أحب النبي -صلى اللهعليه و سلم.

السؤال / ما حكم فيمن يسب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين؟
فقال الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومناهتدى بهداه ، أما بعد:-
سب الصحابة من المنكرات العظيمة ؛ بل ردة عن الإسلام ،من سبهم وأبغضهم فهو مرتد عنالإسلام ، لأنهم هم نقلة الشريعة ، هم نقلوالنا حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وسنته ،وهم نقلة الوحي ، نقلواالقرآن، فمن سبهم وأبغضهم أو اعتقد فسقهم فهو كافر.
ونص أهل العلم على وجوب احترام الصحابة رضي الله عنهم:
قال أبو زرعه الرازي : ( إذا رأيت رجب ينقص أحد من أصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعلم أنه زنديق ).
وقال الإمام أحمد :[  وخير هذه الأمة بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبو بكر وعمر بعد أبي بكر  وعثمان بعد عمر وعلي بعد عثمان ووقف وهم الخلفاء الراشدون ثم أصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هؤلاء الأربعة خير الناس لا يجوز لأحد أن يذكر  شيئاً من مساويهم ولا يطعن على أحد منهم بعيب ولا نقص فمن فعل ذلك فقد وجب  تأديبه وعقوبته ليس له - أي الحاكم - أن يعفو عنه بل يعاقبه ويستتيبه فإن  تاب قبل منه وإن ثبت أعاد عليه العقوبة وخلّده في الحبس حتى يموت أو يراجع ]  الصارم المسلول ص 570
وقال الإمام  النووي:[ واعلم أن سبَّ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم حرام من فواحش المحرمات سواء  من لابس الفتن منهم وغيره لأنهم مجتهدون في تلك الحروب متأولون… ] ثم نقل  عن القاضي عياض قوله:[ وسب أحدهم - أي الصحابة - من المعاصي الكبائر ] شرح  النووي على صحيح مسلم.
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر  :[ اتفق أهل السنة على أن الجميع - أي جميع الصحابة - عدول ولم يخالف في  ذلك إلا شذوذ من المبتدعة وقد ذكر الخطيب في الكفاية فصلاً نفيساً في ذلك  فقال عدالة الصحابة ثابتة معلومة بتعديل الله لهم وإخباره عن طهارتهم  واختياره لهم فمن قوله تعالى ( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس)  وأما الأحاديث النبوية فمنها عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال –قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا تسبوا أصحابي فلو أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد  ذهبا ما بلغ مدّ أحدهم ولا نصيفه ) رواه البخارى ومسلم
 (موقع إسلام ويب islamwe.net )

سؤال / ما حكم تمثيل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على مسارح المدارس؟
الجواب /إن الله  سبحانه أثنى على الصحابة وبين منزلتهم العالية، ومكانتهم الرفيعة، وفي  إخراج حياة أي واحد منهم على شكل مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي منافاة لهذا  الثناء الذي أثنى الله عليهم 
به، وتنزيل لهم من المكانة العالية التي جعلها الله لهم وأكرمهم بها.
إن تمثيل أي واحد  منهم سيكون موضعا للسخرية والاستهزاء به، ويتولاه أناس غالبا ليس للصلاح  والتقوى مكان في حياتهم العامة، والأخلاق السامية، مع ما يقصده أرباب  المسارح من جعل ذلك وسيلة إلى الكسب المادي، وأنه مهما حصل من التحفظ  فسيشتمل على الكذب والغيبة، كما يضع تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم

وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .

 اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

سؤال /شخص من العراق ومن المذهب الجعفري، لكن أحب الخلفاء وارتضى عليهم ولا أسبهم. ما هو موقف هل هو على خطأ أم على الصواب؟
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
الجواب / فإن قد  أصاب الخير والحق من أحب أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا سيما الخلفاء  الراشدين الذين زكاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووصانا بالاقتداء بهم؛ كما  في حديث الترمذي: عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين عضوا عليها  بالنواجذ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة. 

 (موقع إسلام ويب islamwe.net )

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

سؤال / لماذا نصلي على  الصحابة في صلاتنا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنقول: صلى الله عليه وعلى  آله وصحبه أجمعين؟ وماهو الدليل على إدخال الصحابة في الصلاة؟.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
الجواب / فالصلاة  على غير الأنبياء ـ كالصحابة رضي الله عنهم ـ مما اختلف العلماء في حكمه,  فمنهم من جوزها استقلالا, واستدل بقوله تعالى: هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته.{ الأحزاب: 43 }. 
ورجح بعض العلماء جوازها استقلالا أحيانا، بحيث لا تصير شعارا لهم تذكر كلما ذكروا كما يفعله أهل البدع وهو اختيار " ابن القيم".

(موقع إسلام ويب islamwe.net )


 سؤال / ما الذي يجب اعتقاده بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ؟
والذي يجب اعتقاده  فيهم أنهم أفضل الأمة ، وخير القرون ؛ لسبقهم واختصاصهم بصحبة النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - والجهاد معه ، وتحمل الشريعة عنه ، وتبليغها لمن بعدهم ،  وقد أثنى الله عليهم في محكم كتابه : قال تعالى :( وَالسَّابِقُونَ  الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ  اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ  وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  ).
 ووصفهم بكثرة الركوع والسجود ، وصلاح القلوب ، وأنهم يعرفون الطاعة  والإيمان ، وأن الله اختارهم لصحبة نبيه ليغيظ بهم أعداءه الكفار.

(موقع الكتروني رسالة الإسلام www.resaltalislam.com )

منزلة الصحابة لا يعدلها شئ

تعظيم الصحابة  ومعرفة قدرهم أمر مقرر عند كبارهم، ولو كان اجتماع الرجل به - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - قليلا، رضي الله عنهم. 
قال الحافظ بن حجر ذاكرا ما يدل على  ذلك: فمن ذلك ما قرأت في كتاب " أخبار الخوارج " تأليف محمد بن قدامة  المروزي - ثم ذكر سنده - إلى أن قال: عن نبيج العنزي عن أبي سعيد الخدري،  قال: كنا عنده وهو متكئ، فذكرنا عليا ومعاوية، فتناول رجل معاوية، فاستوى  أبو سعيد الخدري جالسا، فذكر قصته حينما كان في رفقة مع رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيه ابو بكر ورجل من الأعراب - إلى ان قال أبو سعيد -: ثم رأيت  ذلك البدوي اتي به عمر بن الخطاب وقد هجا الانصار. فقال لهم عمر: لولا ان  له صحبة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما ادري ما نال فيها لكفيتكموه.  
قال الحافظ: ورجاله ثقات.فقد توقف عمر رضي الله عنه عن معاتبته، فضلا عن  معاقبته، لكونه علم أنه لقي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي ذلك أبين شاهد  على أنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن شأن الصحبة لا يعدلها شيء.
حدثنا وكيع، قال: سمعت  سفيان يقول في قوله تعالى: (( قُلْ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسَلامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى )) قال: هم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. انتهى من الإصابة.
قال الإمام أحمد في عقيدته :" فأدناهم صحبة هو أفضل من القرن الذين لم يروه ولو لقوا الله بجميع الأعمال "
وقال النووي: {  وفضيلة الصحبة - ولو لحظة - لا يوازيها عمل، ولا تنال درجتها بشيء،  والفضائل لا تؤخذ بالقياس، ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء }.
اللهم اجعلنا ممن  يحب صحابة رسولك – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ويدافع عنهم ويثني عليهم ويتبع  منهجهم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
منقول

----------

